# Memes...



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I have discovered how to memes! If you want one, it requires two things. A: A clear pic of your fishy, betta or no.
B: Your choice of words.

Also... If you want any touch ups on your pic, say so. Because I can do that as well.


----------



## jessp118 (Dec 10, 2012)

Feel free to use this with any text you want:


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Here you go! I lightened up the color, added light. Soaked it in color, and then added the text. I hope that you like it!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a great idea! I'll have to have you make me one when I get back from class tonight. Not sure of the wording I want though


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How about Perry? You can do anything you want with it.:-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I kinda do that to…


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Avatar or Albums.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Something about not interupting his sleep?
And if possible could you crop it a little?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Bryanacute, i saw those! I like them, i am trying it out because you inspired me to find the app for me phone!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

How about this for Perry?


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Aemaki09... I tried to crop it and it screwed up, so I tried to fix it... Is this sort of the thing that you imagined?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup the way you cropped it looks good! And so does everything else! 
Thanks!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Will someone do one of my album photos?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The first Photos I ever pasted here.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So far u have done more than me…


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait so more than you can edit? I was just giving you whatever you want to edit.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What? This isn't my thread. I do these though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you thank any would make good Memes?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Post them in my thread. Link in my signature. I can do as MANY as u want


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

cJayBetta: Here you go. I saw a friendship between the two girls you have there (pretty btw). Sooo, I ended up with this!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta: I had no clue what this pic was showing!!! So I looked through your pics and saw a meme on that pic, it is apperently sleeping??? So I tried a sleeping one. Might I also add that your betta is the only choclate I have ever seen!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen many. They are not super common though.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Sooo cute


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

emeraldmaster said:


> How about this for Perry?


:lol: I love it!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

emeraldmaster said:


> cJayBetta: Here you go. I saw a friendship between the two girls you have there (pretty btw). Sooo, I ended up with this!


 If Carter was breeding age the yellow one would be perfect.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If Carter was breeding age the yellow one would be perfect.



hehe shes got a deformity tho that makes her fins like a males so i dont know if shes quite breeding material


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean she is yellow which is best breeding for Chocolates. I love her look though.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I mean she is yellow which is best breeding for Chocolates. I love her look though.


Thanks  her name is Penny


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I am still makeing them if you guys want! I can now do that clever trick where everything is black except one or two things... cjaybetta. I experemented on your pic, sorry. If you want it posted then just ask.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

emeraldmaster said:


> I am still makeing them if you guys want! I can now do that clever trick where everything is black except one or two things... cjaybetta. I experemented on your pic, sorry. If you want it posted then just ask.



All the more power to ya


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

can you do one of popcorn?


----------

